# Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> *Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??​*
> Ein weiterer kopfschüttelnder Kommentar...........
> 
> Je mehr man recherchiert um die designierte Präsidentin der (Kon)Fusion durch Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV, desto weniger versteht man als normaler Mensch, als Nichtpolitiker und Nichtverbandler, warum ausgerechnet Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zuerst von den Verbandsspitzen aus-, und dann von den Delegierten - ohne Wahlalternative - auch erwählt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Lazarus (1. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal eine Aussage der designierten Präsdidentin zur Frage eines  Anglers zu ihrer Einstellung zum "Fischen als reine  Nahrungsbeschaffung", und explizit nach der Vorgabe, dass *alle* gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fische getötet werden müssen.



Kannst du mir bitte belegen, wo sie das gesagt oder geschrieben hat? 

Muss auch kein Text mit 100 Zeilen sein, ein Link würde genügen. 
Damit würdest du mehr Überzeugungsarbeit bei mir leisten, als mit 100 Zeilen über Pferde, die sind mir nämlich völlig wurscht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

ja ja die Zeiten haben sich geändert!!!!! Aus Angler werden Reiter und morgen hoppeln wir alle auf Seepferdchen rum. Natürlich nur unter Wasser, da sonst diese Art von Umgang mit den Meereslebewesen  nach der Meinungen einiger, keine sinnvolle Verwertung darstellt. Oder Doch?
Wir Angler sind wie alles andere im Wandel. 
In Troja haben sich die Leute im Pferd versteckt. Heute verstecken sich die Pferde in der Lasagne.
Man muss eben nur aufs richtige Pferd setzten. Aber ich will hier mal lieber nicht länger darauf "herumreiten".  |rolleyes


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte belegen, wo sie das gesagt oder geschrieben hat?
> 
> Muss auch kein Text mit 100 Zeilen sein, ein Link würde genügen.
> Damit würdest du mehr Überzeugungsarbeit bei mir leisten, als mit 100 Zeilen über Pferde, die sind mir nämlich völlig wurscht.



Geht mir auch so - und dabei bemühe ich mich wirklich, am Thema zu bleiben. Aber die Gebetsmühle ermüdet mich ...


----------



## Dunraven (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Ich finde in dem Link auch nichts zu ihrer Einstellung. Auch das hier 





> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei Brandzeichen auf den zarten Schenkeln  warmblütiger, wohl schmerzempfindender Säugetiere wie Pferden aber ganz  schön kaltblütig


 finde ich da nicht.

Da steht nur das sie als Sprecherin der FDP gesagt hat das wurde in der Koalition beschlossen. Es steht nirgends das sie gegen das Verbot war, es steht nirgends wie sie es sieht. Sie macht da nur ihren Job und sagt was die Mehrheit beschlossen hat.

Da also etwas zu ihrer Haltung abzuleiten verstehe ich nicht. Sie kann genau so gut erbittert für das Verbot gekämpft haben und ist gecheitert. Wer weiß? Nach dem text zumindest kann man es nicht ausschließen, noch das Gegenteil davon ableiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Ach Leute - einfach mal auch selber googlen statt sich die designierte Präsidentin  einfach so schönreden wollen hilft auch:
https://www.google.de/search?q=dr.+...hrome.0.57j62l2.6891&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

weitere Beispiele:
http://reiterzeit.de/brandzeichen/

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...-pferde-sollen-doch-erlaubt-bleiben-1.1507890

endlos forstetzbar..


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ach Leute - einfach mal auch selber googlen statt ...



Was heißt schönreden. Das sie als  agrarpolitische Sprecherin einen Beschluss in die Öffentlichkeit bringt hat doch rein garnichts mit ihrer eigenen Haltung zu tun.

Sie teilt mit was beschlossen wurde. Das ist ja wohl ihre Aufgabe. Wie kommst du denn auf die Kaltblütigkeit? Hat sie bei der Verkündung kaltblütig und vielleicht sogar diabolisch gelächelt?


Ich finde die Frau, aufgrund ihres Hintergrundes, als Angelpräsidentin gänzlich ungeeignet, aber völlig unglaubwürdig macht sich hier nur einer. 


Freundliche Grüße,

Aegir


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Was heißt schönreden. Das sie als agrarpolitische Sprecherin einen Beschluss in die Öffentlichkeit bringt hat doch rein garnichts mit ihrer eigenen Haltung zu tun.
> 
> Sie teilt mit was beschlossen wurde. Das ist ja wohl ihre Aufgabe. Wie kommst du denn auf die Kaltblütigkeit? Hat sie bei der Verkündung kaltblütig und vielleicht sogar diabolisch gelächelt?


Happach-Kasan ist Sprecherin der Partei, die für die Erhaltung von Tierquälerei bei Pferden eintritt. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Happach-Kasan diese Position ihrer Partei billigt. Oder gibt es Indizien, dass dem nicht so ist?

Und Du hast Recht: Das Wort kaltblütig trifft ihr Verhalten hier nicht. Ich würde es eher als shizophren bezeichnen, die Quälerei von Pferden gut zu heißen, andererseits aber Bedenken zu haben, dass Fische beim Angeln verletzt werden könnten.

Übrigens:
"Auch das Verbot der Kastration von Ferkeln ohne deren Betäubung soll nicht schon 2017, sondern erst 2018 kommen, wie Happach-Kasan erklärte."

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...-pferde-sollen-doch-erlaubt-bleiben-1.1507890


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Ich habe übrigens eben folgenden Link bekommen:
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...pferde-notwendigkeit-oder-tierquaelerei-.html


_"Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die Tiere gequält werden", sagt die FDP-Abgeordnete Christel Happach-Kasan. "Man kann doch beides belassen, Brandzeichen und Chip."_

Es ist also mitnichten so, dass Frau Happach-Kasan hier einen Gewissenkonflikt hat und nur den Sprecher gibt. Sie unterstützt das Brandzeichen ausdrücklich.

Wichtig ist zu verstehen, dass die Schmerzunempfindlichkeit von Pferden wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen wurde (Wer Ironie findet, kann sie behalten.):

_"Pferde sind Fluchttiere", erläutert Blobel, der an der Universität Kiel lehrt. "Sie haben ein ganz anderes Schmerzempfinden als zum Beispiel ein Hund."_

Nur deshalb handelt Frau H-K so. Und sie setzt sich auch nur deshalb für die Abwehr von C&R bei Fischen ein, weil deren Schmerzempfinden offensichtlich klar bewiesen ist. Oder ???? |kopfkrat

Ich habe kein Problem mit Leuten, die vorsätzliches C&R aus ethischen Gründen ablehnen. Ein Problem habe ich mit opportunistischem Handeln nach Wetterlage. Es gibt in FDP-Wählerkreisen halt mehr Pferdebesitzer als Karpfen-Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



> Das Wort kaltblütig trifft ihr Verhalten hier nicht


Ich find das Wortspiel nach wie vor klasse (kaltblütig bei wamtblütigen Pferden) ;-)))

Sonst geb ich Dir recht...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens eben folgenden Link bekommen:
> http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...pferde-notwendigkeit-oder-tierquaelerei-.html
> 
> 
> ...



neinneinneinnein!!!

Das sieht doch nur der Schmutzpucklel ausm Internetz so......

Du kannst doch sowas nicht der designierten Präsidentin unterstellen.

Also wirklich...........................






PS:


> Es gibt in FDP-Wählerkreisen halt mehr Pferdebesitzer als Karpfen-Angler.


Und die zahlen wahrscheinlich auch besser als die unterfinanzierten Verbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV 
;-))))))))))))


PPS:
Wie konnte ich nur dran zweifeln, dass ein FDP-Mitglied in Sachen Tierschutz noch den Grünen vorauseilt??..............................

Naja, wenigstens dann, wenns ums Angler geht, ist ihr Tierschutz ja auf einmal immens wichtig............


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Ich finde den Vergleich zwischen Reiter und Angelern schon sehr unpassend ....aber es ist ja wie in der Regenbogenpresse die Überschrift muß gut sein damit man kauft / liest.

Wer möchte kann ja mal nachlesen... wie die FDP sich bei den Abstimmungen ( auch im Europarpalamen)t verhalten hat.
Dann braucht man das Wort Tierschutz nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen....


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

den Angler, ob organisiert oder nicht, der noch nie einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat möchte ich kennen.
Und wenn die neue Präsidentin für Brandzeichen bei Pferden ist, wird sie ja wohl lernfähig genug sein, um das Zurücksetzen von Fischen künftig auch richtig einzuordnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



> Ich finde den Vergleich zwischen Reiter und Angelern schon sehr unpassend ....



Es ist unpassend, wenn sich eine gelernte Biologin wie Frau Dr. so für Tierquälerei einsetzt bei warmblütigen Säugern wie Pferden und da keinen Tierschutzbedarf sieht - Auf der anderen Seite aber Anglern sagt, bei den kaltblütigen, niedersten Wirbeltieren wie Fischen müssten Angler unbedingt den Tierschutz beachten, weil man die nicht quälen dürfe.........

Grünes "Tarnmäntelchen", weil sich Angler ja eh nicht wehren??????????????

Nun ja, die organisierten wollen das ja mehrheitlich so..

Wahrscheinlich wollen die zukünftig neben Casting auch noch lieber dem Reitsport frönen als tierquälerisch zu angeln......

Irgendeinen Grund muss es ja für die Wahl geben............

Ich such weiter danach.............




PS:


> Und wenn die neue Präsidentin für Brandzeichen bei Pferden ist, wird sie ja wohl lernfähig genug sein, um das Zurücksetzen von Fischen künftig auch richtig einzuordnen.


Wenn sies erst noch lernen muss, ist das dann (wirklich???) die Gallionsfigur, die das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland brauchen??????
Wirklich so jemand??????


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

nun, die Frage darf man stellen.
Aber dann muss man auch den oder die nennen, die es besser kann und auch bereit ist, diesen Posten anzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Harry-Peter Carstensen wär so ein Beispiel.
Der war auch im Gespräch....

Der hat wohl nur einige Nachteile in den Augen der (Kon)Fusionäre:
Er ist aktiver Angler und Jäger. 
Er war mal Präsident des DFV und weiss daher auch, wovon er redet..
Er ist Ehrenmitglied im DAV (falsche Partei halt, Frau Dr. im VDSF kommt da wohl besser
;-))))..
Er hatte als SH-Ministerpräsi schon die Schirmherrschaft für die Jugend-Kutter-WM übernommen gehabt (und wurde dafür vom LSFV-SH angepisst..)

Und er wollte vor einer Kandidatur, dass die (Kon)Fusionäre sich einig sind über Ziele und Richtung und hat deswegen zuerstmal absagen müssen.

 Frau Dr. will ja jetzt erst mal anfangen, "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten"........

Da MUSS man als DAFV natürlich Reiterfreundin Frau Dr. nehmen...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

PS:
Bei HPC hätte ich auch gewusst, dass der sich aktiv für Angler einsetzt und dann sogar einige inhaltliche Bedenken hintan gestellt..

Frau Dr. traue ich da jedoch keinen mm über den Weg......


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Danke, Thomas 9904 für die Aufklärung.
Wirklich interessant !


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

|kopfkrat

Wurde Frau H.-K. vom LSFV SH ins Gespräche gebracht?

Diesen Verdacht fange ich nun an zu hegen.

Wurde dieser Kandidat den Delegierten aus den Vereinen als alternative vorgestellt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Im gleichen Jahr (2006) als HPC Ehrenmitglied (Ministerpräsi SH damals) wurde im DAV, wurde Frau Dr. dann Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH - einzige Qualifikation von ihr: Gegen Kormorane.....

Natürlich wurde die Frau Dr. meines Wissens letztlich vom LSFV-SH ins Spiel gebracht. Wer sonst käme auf so absurde Ideen???

HPC wurde gefragt bevor der VDSF letztes Jahr zuerstmal die Verhandlungen wieder absagte und sich dann die Initiative gründete.. Danach meines Wissens leider nicht mehr..

Schade, mit ihm hätte der DAFV wenigstens eine reelle Chance gehabt - und da wäre sicher auch vieles anders gelaufen als mit Gentechnik-, Agrarindustrie-, Kanal- und Schleusenausbaufreundin, Nichtanglerin und "Tierschützerin" (wenns um Fische geht, nicht bei Pferden) Frau Dr.......


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im gleichen Jahr (2006) als HPC Ehrenmitglied (Ministerpräsi SH damals) wurde im DAV, wurde Frau Dr. dann Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH - einzige Qualifikation von ihr: Gegen Kormorane.....
> 
> Natürlich wurde die Frau Dr. meines Wissens letztlich vom LSFV-SH ins Spiel gebracht. Wer sonst käme auf so absurde Ideen???
> 
> ...



Oh, dies erklärt das grosse Schweigen der Verantwortlichen im SH- Forum zur Person..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Das kannste nur mutmaßen.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wurde Frau H.-K. vom LSFV SH ins Gespräche gebracht?


 
Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus diesen Themen rund um die Verbände zukünftig komplett raushalten, aber diese Frage beantwortet uns die SHZ in der aktuellen Ausgabe.

Zitat:

_"Ins Spiel gebracht wurde die neue Angler-Präsidentin Christel Happach-Kasan vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein, wo sie seit 2007 Ehrenmitglied ist. Die Schleswig-Holsteinerin wird Nachfolgerin von VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert und DAV-Präsident Günther Markstein."_

Und das Internet ist eh böse.

Zitat:

_" Happach-Kasan forderte nach einem Blick ins Internet mehr gegenseitige Toleranz und Respekt. Dort machen Kritiker gegen sie Stimmung, weil Happach-Kasan "Gentechnik als wichtigen Bestandteil unseres Lebens" ansieht. Und das passe nun mal nicht zur naturverbundenen Angelei. "_

_Quelle: SHZ_

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...artikel/deutsche-einheit-bei-den-anglern.html


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Ich glaube auch das die ständige Kritik und das jeden Tag "auf die Füße treten" von Thomas den Anglern mehr schadet als nützt.


----------



## Sharpo (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus diesen Themen rund um die Verbände zukünftig komplett raushalten, aber diese Frage beantwortet uns die SHZ in der aktuellen Ausgabe.
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...




Danke für den Bericht.

Und ich bin weiterhin der Meinung Gentechnik und Angeln, Nazturschutz passen nicht zusammen.
Und mit dieser Meinung laufe ich mit vielen anderen Naturschutzverbänden konform.

Also ist die Kritik an ihr berechtigt.
Und ich glaube auch, hätte der LSFV SH die Karten offen auf den Tisch gelegt, wären die Delegierten aus den Vereinen auch zu einer kritischen Stimmung bzw. auf kritische Fragen gekommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das die ständige Kritik und das jeden Tag "auf die Füße treten" von Thomas den Anglern mehr schadet als nützt.


 
Ich glaube eher, dass uns die

fehlende Informationspolitik
die ständigen neuen Einschränkungen und Verbote
die Mißachtung der finanziellen Situation der Verbände
der öffentliche Umgang mit Kritikern und Abweichlern
die designierte Präsidentin und Befürworterin der Gentechnik
mehr schadet als irgendwelche Äußerungen und Veröffentlichungen im Internet. Im Gegenteil- ich möchte nicht wissen, was passiert wäre oder in Zukunft passieren würde, wenn es nicht öffentlich gemacht wäre bzw. zukünftig öffentlich gemacht wird!

Es ist doch ein Erfolg für alle Angler, dass die Verbandsarbeit nicht mehr nur im Hinterzimmer entschieden wird! 

Wobei mich das Wort "Arbeit" in diesem Zusammenhang stört...:q


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass uns die
> 
> fehlende Informationspolitik
> die ständigen neuen Einschränkungen und Verbote
> ...


 

Da hast du ja völlig Recht sehe ich genauso !!

Aber wenn es nun einmal so ist das Frau Dr Dingsbum jetzt da ist...( warum auch immer )
fände ich es schlauer mit Ihr ins Gespräch zu kommen..Sie von Dingen zu überzeugen usw... eben Politik machen..Kompromisse suchen / finden usw..

Manche hier taugen aber nicht zum diplomatischen Dienst...
und wenn Sie immer wie Rambo ersteinmal die Tür eintreten anstatt mal freundlich zu fragen...wird es nur noch schwieriger die andere Seite auf "Kurs" zu bringen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Aber wenn es nun einmal so ist das Frau Dr Dingsbum jetzt da ist...( warum auch immer )
> fände ich es schlauer mit Ihr ins Gespräch zu kommen..Sie von Dingen zu überzeugen usw... eben Politik machen..Kompromisse suchen / finden usw..




Du meinst jene Dame, die bei Ihrer Antrittsrede gleich mal der mit Abstand größten Mehrheit der Angler den Status als Angler aberkannt hat?

Du meinst die Dame, die sich gleich zu Anfang sehr neutralen Fragen verweigert hat, und zwar nicht dadurch, dass sie die Beantwortung ablehnt, sondern durch immer wieder neue Zusagen für die nahe Zukunft bis zur Unerträglichkeit verzögert hat?

Die Dame, die es bis heute ncht für nötig gehalten hat, sich ihren Mitgliedern in angemessener Form vorzustellen?

Nö, mit dieser Dame möchte ich gar nicht mehr ins Gespräch kommen. Da kann nichts bei rauskommen.

Sehen viele Naturschützer übrigens auch so.


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

@ Ralle

ja genau DIE meine ich...

....die Dame ist doof mit der will ich nicht sprechen......
Mit der Einstellung wird aus nichts besser...außer das die Dame die Angler noch bekloppter findet.


----------



## ayron (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



> Es müsse den Menschen deutlich gemacht werden, dass nicht nur Störche  zögen, sondern auch Lachse, Aale und Störe durch die Flüsse wanderten.


Quelle:http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...artikel/deutsche-einheit-bei-den-anglern.html 


War nicht in einem anderen Beitrag von Thomas die Rede, dass Sie den Schleusen und ect Ausbau vorantreibt?! Oder hab ich mich damal verlesen?#t


----------



## niederegger (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Was mich wirklich etwas verwundert ist das Michael Kuhr (Autor) hier "recht objektiv" die Sache angeht.



			
				shz schrieb:
			
		

> " Happach-Kasan forderte nach einem Blick ins Internet mehr gegenseitige Toleranz und Respekt. Dort machen Kritiker gegen sie Stimmung, weil Happach-Kasan "Gentechnik als wichtigen Bestandteil unseres Lebens" ansieht. *Und das passe nun mal nicht zur naturverbundenen Angelei. "*



Wie der letzte Satz nun zu deuten ist.......? Zieht der LSFV-SH Pressesprecher nun die Notbremse?


----------



## Dunraven (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Da hast du ja völlig Recht sehe ich genauso !!
> 
> Aber wenn es nun einmal so ist das Frau Dr Dingsbum jetzt da ist...( warum auch immer )
> fände ich es schlauer mit Ihr ins Gespräch zu kommen.



Kleine Anmerkung, das WENN trift es. Sie ist ja noch nicht da. Noch geht es darum ob sie ankommen wird oder nicht. Denn im Moment ist sie halt gar nichts außer evt. die neue Präsidentin. Aber erst wennd er DAV JA sagt, dann gibt es auch die Fusion und dann ist sie da. Von daher ist jetzt also noch das was man im Wahlkampf Endspurt nennt und wo auch von den Politikern noch mal auf die "Kacke" gehauen wird. In Gespräch kommen die auch erst wenn dann jemand da ist, oder halt nicht. Vorher gehört Säbelrasseln noch dazu, und das sollte die Dame bei ihrem Job normal wissen. Denn das läuft ja aktuell genau so ab wie sie es vermutlich auch macht wenn Wahlkampf ist. Erst kämpfen und dann, wenn die Entscheidung gefallen ist, in Ruhe reden.


----------



## Sharpo (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Anmerkung:

Das Gespräch haben die Redakteure des AB mit Frau Dr. H.- K. gesucht.
Trotz einer Interview zusage bzw. Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen kam von Fr. Dr. H.-K. nichts.
Frau Dr. hatte mehrfach die Gelegenheit sich an die organisierten Angler z.b. in einen offenen Brief zu wenden.
Es kam von ihrer Seite nichts.

Diverse organisierte Angler haben Frau Dr. H.-K. Emails mit diversen kritischen Fragen geschickt.
Mir ist keine Beantwortung bekannt.

Wer muss nun das Gespräch suchen?

Die Kommunikation findet über unsere Köpfe statt, auf einer Ebene wo wir nichts zu suchen haben, wo wir nicht erwünscht sind.


----------



## Tate (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Thomas,du weisst ich gehöre beiden Fraktionen an. Mit einigen Punkten hast du mit Sicherheit Recht was die Positionierung dieser Person angeht. Leider schreibst du hier aber Thesen, diese zum Beispiel: 
*Denn die dürfen Flucht- und Herdentiere wie Pferde in Einzelboxen halten mit ein paar Stunden Auslauf in der Woche (wenn überhaupt) - lebenslänglich*
die mit der hauptsächlich gängigen Umgangsform nichts zu tun haben. Mit dem Auslauf mag dies auf die reinen,in meinen Augen überteuerten Sportpferde zutreffen,weil dort der Profitgedanke des Besitzers im Vordergrund steht aber mit der üblichen Pferdehaltung in keinster Weise vergleichbar. Wenn es die Bodenverhältnisse zulassen,sprich es keine unnötigen Risiken für die Gesundheit der Tiere gibt und der vermeidbaren Zerstörung der Weideoberfläche, sind unsere Pferde die meiste Zeit auf der Koppel. Auf unserem Nachbarhof ist gar eine Offenstallhaltung üblich,also ein permanenter Auslauf für die Tiere mit der Option sich selbständig in den Unterstand zu begeben. Was die Einzelboxen betrifft,so ist dies nicht schädlich für die Tiere,da sie trotzdem noch einen gewissen "sozialen" Kontakt untereinander haben und es nicht mit einer Einzelhaltung,also wo nur ein einzelnes Pferd ohne weitere Artgenossen oder andere Beistelltiere wie Schafe oder Ziegen gehalten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lieber Reiter als Angler, Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan??*

Auch da gibts (wie bei Anglern) solche und solche..

Meine Exfrau hatte auch ein Pferd, ich weiss da schon, von was ich rede und wie das da wirklich in vielen Ställen aussieht (meist schon auf Grund Personalmangel)..

Und ausserdem hier gehts ja drum, dass wir Angler mit kaltblütigen Fischen als niederste Wirbeltierart immer nur relativ kurz zu tun haben und deswegen von allen möglichen Schützern angeschixxen werden..

Während Reiter und deren Lobby und sogar die designierte Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, scheinbar keinerlei Schwierigkeiten damit haben, das, was sie bei jedem Fisch als Tierquälerei anprangern würden - Brandzeichen - bei warmblütigen, hochentwickelten und nachgewiesen schmerzempfindlichen Säugetieren dulden bzw. sogar die Abschaffung verhindern - und die haben das ganze Pferdeleben lang mit den Tieren zu tun (s.o., im Gegensatz zu Anglern)...

Wo ist da der vernünftige Grund, den wir Angler angeblich immer brauchen, Reitsportler, Kleintierzüchter, Aquarianer und Terrarienfreunde wie auch Haustierhalter aber scheinbar nicht??

Um diesen Unterschied gehts mir, gerade bei einer designierten Präsidentin des DAFV, die laut vorliegenden Unterlagen für Angler nur die Ernährung gelten lässt, weil Fische ja Mitgeschöpfe wären.....

Bei warmblütigen, nachgewiesen schmerzempfindlichen Pferden aber auf jeden für Angler angeblich notwendigen vernünftigen Grund (menschliche Ernährung) nicht nur verzichtet, sondern auch mit Brandzeichen keine Probleme hat..


----------

